# Lento for Piano and Orchestra



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a piece some people liked who are into my melodic side. Originally was inspired by Mozart's Piano Concerto 27 Larghetto, but morphed into something different, sort of pop classical or maybe a bit of old Hollywood movie music sound.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a revised version. Put in more snappy rhythms and cleaned up some of the harmony.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Phil, 

Not bad. The piano sections could do with a bit more variation as regards note length, but the orchestration was good.

Mark


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Not bad. The piano sections could do with a bit more variation as regards note length, but the orchestration was good.
> 
> Mark


Thanks. I think there is still a bit of less tolerable sappiness (at least for me), that I fine tuned a bit more since by adding some snappier rhythms. The goal is to find the right balance in restraint, which I think isn't quite there yet.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here it is just as good as the material would allow I think. I think got rid of its sappiness in some of the piano parts before.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

This sounds like Pop-Neo-Classical.
I think I would've enjoyed a more Phil version of this piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> This sounds like Pop-Neo-Classical.
> I think I would've enjoyed a more Phil version of this piece.


more "Phil"? :lol: Actually I like quite a bit of straight forward melodic pop/classical, and movie music schmaltz in controlled quantities, which has a certain directness, in contrast to my chromatic side, with little in between.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ah, I think I finally got it. I think the sappiness in a part I didn't like at the beginning was because it sounded too pop cliché and is also less balanced and asymmetrical in shape. I can live with this version, and in fact I quite like it myself. Tweaked a few other parts too.


----------

